# Altstore sur virtual box ( iPhone non reconnu )



## Lecreateurlol (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Je n’ai plus de Pc et j’ai un MacBook Pro 2011 sous high Sierra 
Je souhaite installer AltStore mais il faut une version supérieur à high Sierra ou un Pc sous Windows 10 minimum 
J’ai donc installer virtual avec Windows 10 
Mais quand je branche mon iPhone il n’est pas reconnu 
Quand je vais dans l’ongle usb de Virtualbox je vois l’iPhone je clique dessus et il dit : failed to initialized iPhone 
Ca fais plusieurs jour que je but 
Si vous avez une idée ? 
Merci 

Remi


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2022)

@Lecreateurlol
On déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport dans macOS !


----------

